# What Are You Going To Do On Halloween? Do You Watch Horror Flicks Then?



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I picked up a couple of movies at the library for Halloween myself: Fear The Walking Dead Season 3, and Creepshow 2. 
That should do it, but it won't, and I will get more movies to veg out on.

Do you love to watch horror flicks at Halloween? Gather your kids and grandchildren around your big screen and start a tradition. 
You will never regret it, or do it alone, that is still fun. That is what I do.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

I do not celebrate because the weirdos have turned it back into a pagan holiday. If it were all about candy, scaring innocent kids, and wearing stupid costumes, I would be more into it. Although, I still can never forget that it was the day ancient Phoenicians consumed the flesh of human infants.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Have the dental staff pass out candy. Something very sticky, sugary and with nuts.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

My tradition is an entire month long. I watch, at least, one Horror movie a night during the entire month of October. Last night was Basket Case. An 80's horror film that was so bad it was good.

If anyone is looking for a really good Halloween movie I suggest getting your hands on a movie called Trick 'r Treat.

Some of my other favorites:
Halloween (the original) 
The Thing (Kurt Russell version)
The Shining
Phantasm

As for what I'll be doing on Halloween? Trying to stay away from the Wicked Witch!










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I will have both my daughters Halloween night. I will likely take my 11 yr old out tricker treating for a while. I do like Horror flicks, but do not have a tradition of watching them on Halloween. There are enough networks that show horror flicks through out the month of October, so get my share of flicks. I will mention that "Blair Witch Project" is an underrated horror flick.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Minute Man With M1 Garand or AR15


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> My tradition is an entire month long. I watch, at least, one Horror movie a night during the entire month of October. Last night was Basket Case. An 80's horror film that was so bad it was good.
> 
> If anyone is looking for a really good Halloween movie I suggest getting your hands on a movie called Trick 'r Treat.
> 
> ...


Yea, I remember. :vs_mad: You gave a review on each nightly view and never found one that didn't suck. How about picking it up a little this year and throw us some can't miss winners from the horror genre.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes, if it was just kids out in costumes, having fun going door-to-door telling stupid jokes in exchange for candy, it would be something I would get back in to. I recall the many years I would make little airplanes out of a stick of gum, two Lifesavers, a roll of Smarties and a rubber band. Kids loved 'em, and the smiles made it worth the expense and trouble.

But sadly, 'round here it's lately been turned into _VandalFest_. Scores of TP'd trees. Broken windows. Slashed tires. Animal feces smeared on porches. Local hooligans are let loose on the innocent and prey on whoever they please. So I turn off all the lighting (yes, even security lighting!) and turn off anything in the street side of the house. For the past 13 years, it has worked well. Basically I disappear into a black hole and have not had a problem. Between random perimeter patrols, I sit in a back bedroom with a dim light and use my tablet to cruise the innernets for the few hours of government-sanctioned 2-hour window of violence they endearingly call 'Beggars Night'.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Yea, I remember. :vs_mad: You gave a review on each nightly view and never found one that didn't suck. How about picking it up a little this year and throw us some can't miss winners from the horror genre.


You get what you pay for.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Working at the hospital.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I used to do the place up pretty good for Halloween, but less and less kids came and then none.
Now we usually watch movies and eat the emergency candy we get just incase one 4 yo Princess or Zombie show up.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't do.......Halloween.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ignore it. Nice part about living out here don't have to deal with it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Will be killing bambi. Then if successful draining the blood and dismembering.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Lowtechredneck said:


> I do not celebrate because the weirdos have turned it back into a pagan holiday. If it were all about candy, scaring innocent kids, and wearing stupid costumes, I would be more into it. Although, I still can never forget that it was the day ancient Phoenicians consumed the flesh of human infants.


But it is all about candy, scaring people and wearing stupid costumes....:tango_face_wink:

I think it's healthy to have a fear of hell if it keeps a person from going there. Too many people have no fear of death, judgment, heaven and hell. As for All Hallows flicks, check out "Hostage to the devil", it's a good one.
:devil:

https://www.fisheaters.com/customstimeafterpentecost12aa.html

_The Vigil of, or evening before, All Hallows' ("Hallows' Eve," or "Hallowe'en") came, in Irish popular piety, to be a day of remembering the dead who are neither in Purgatory or Heaven, but are damned, and these customs spread to many parts of the world. Thus we have the popular focus of Hallowe'en as the reality of Hell, hence its scary character and focus on evil and how to avoid it, the sad fate of the souls of the damned, etc. _


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Pretty sad. I remember as a kid our street would be filled with people Trick or Treating. Kids have fun and adults chatting and saying hello. It was a community thing

Nowadays not so much. The kids coming to the door have dwindled to nothing. This world might be a better place if people would commune a bit more today.


Lunatic Wrench said:


> I used to do the place up pretty good for Halloween, but less and less kids came and then none.
> Now we usually watch movies and eat the emergency candy we get just incase one 4 yo Princess or Zombie show up.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Hunt deer in my pumpkin patch.

Bow season starts Mon 15th and the brown basturds have had at my garden last week. The deer really like pumpkins, I left all the 1/2 eaten pumpkins and squash in the garden...... Maybe they'll put on a few pounds by the 31st


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Hunt deer in my pumpkin patch.
> 
> Bow season starts Mon 15th and the brown basturds have had at my garden last week. The deer really like pumpkins, I left all the 1/2 eaten pumpkins and squash in the garden...... Maybe they'll put on a few pounds by the 31st


Note to self: do NOT dress up in a deer costume for Halloween this year near @Mad Trappers property.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

Annie said:


> But it is all about candy, scaring people and wearing stupid costumes....:tango_face_wink:
> 
> I think it's healthy to have a fear of hell if it keeps a person from going there. Too many people have no fear of death, judgment, heaven and hell. As for All Hallows flicks, check out "Hostage to the devil", it's a good one.
> :devil:
> ...


I don't believe in purgatory either. Just another invention of the catholics.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Halloween is not a big deal here, but last year some olders kids showed up and asked for " candies or money". I sent them packing. 
As for movies, I start watching them and fall asleep within 15 minutes, so it takes a week to finish the movie 😐


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Lowtechredneck said:


> I don't believe in purgatory either. Just another invention of the catholics.


I know you don't, but you'll bleeve it when ya get there. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Actually I have a problem with guilt and shame, I always have, even at four years old.

If you throw a ball through a guy's front window you apologize, but you pay for the replacement. I believe in penance, I was raised a Catholic. Now, I do not know if there is or is not a Purgatory. But if there is, I would ask that I be given the privilege to walk it.

Now, my SDA teaching says that Christ did it all. I do not mean to question that, or in the terms of the Bible, "place my throne above His."

But I also find it difficult to stand in front of Christ at the end of carnal time and not feel the guilt of his torture. The Bible says that He will wipe away all tears. *That* I understand.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Actually I have a problem with guilt and shame, I always have, even at four years old.
> 
> If you throw a ball through a guy's front window you apologize, but you pay for the replacement. I believe in penance, I was raised a Catholic. Now, I do not know if there is or is not a Purgatory. But if there is, I would ask that I be given the privilege to walk it.
> 
> ...


Yes, Christ did it all. And thanks to Our Lord, if we are to stand before God, we need to go through the mud room and then go take a shower. That is all purgatory is; it's a cleansing.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> Yes, Christ did it all. And thanks to Our Lord, if we are to stand before God, we need to go through the mud room and then go take a shower. That is all purgatory is; it's a cleansing.


Yikes, girl, if you knew the events of the first half of my life I fear that Heaven's shower is going to run out of hot water! Someday I'll send you a larger picture of my avatar. If you look at those eyes you'll see what we referred to then as "dead eyes."

I asked The Holy Spirit to remind me of all forgotten sins. I figured about five. What I got was about five per day. I always had the gift of telling tales, and I really have to put the brakes on that. Sitting around in a saloon swapping stories with the boys was always a hoot. I keep forgetting that life is over for several decades.

Thanks for the insight, Annie. I never heard about the "shower" aspect.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

When I lived in Chicago me and my brother would put out trip wires. When the little bastards came flying around the corner with their bags of candy and trip their candy would go all over the alley. Next morning was our Halloween. :devil:


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

There is only heaven and hell. To say otherwise is to totally pervert the teachings of Christ.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Thought this would fit nicely here.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Its the 15th … and we ain't got a decent recommendation yet. Well, he sure ain't no Siskel and Ebert, huh? Guess Ill just have to settle for the new release of Halloween with a much older Jamie Lee Curtis.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Don my “ A Clockwork Orange “ outfit again ...


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I have always taken my kids out trick r treating. Now my youngest is 8 and he wants me to give out candy while mom walks him around the neighborhood. So, I think for the first time ever I will give out candy and scare the crap out of the little noise makers. I have a Michael Meyers mask that I wore a couple of years ago, it should do the trick. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I hate to be a party pooper, but my wife and I do nothing.

We shut our porch light off, because the constant ringing of the doorbell scares our Bichon. We don't drink, smoke or use recreational drugs, so we're not usually invited to parties unless two dozen motorcycles are present. My wife is a suburban girl and never had much use for bikes even 40 years ago.

I'm an early bird, she's a night owl. I get caught up on my sleep, and she watches old movies. We pass each other in the hall the next morning--she's off to bed and I'm off to the gym.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

I am going to make a bold prediction: With all the political unrest, some fool is going to do something totally despicable this year, probably to a group of children, and blame it on the republicans.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

This year it lands on a Wednesday. I'll go to church, go home, turn off lights at front of the house and watch John Wayne til bedtime.


----------

